
You already use Lisp syntax - charliejrgower
https://functional.works-hub.com/blog/You-already-use-Lisp-syntax
======
kazinator
What's more, you already use a Lisp-2:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/lisp/comments/76b3ap/for_a_list_of_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/lisp/comments/76b3ap/for_a_list_of_lists_to_be_a_valid_form_in_common/dogjrwv/?st=j8vvot3t&sh=a65d95bf)

------
kazinator
I would add (GNU) Makefile syntax to this:

    
    
       $(patsubst this,that,$(foreach .... $(call macro,arg,arg)))
    

"I dislike all those Lisp parentheses", says the C developer ... but then we
peek into his 50 kilobyte long, convoluted Makfile. :)

